

How crucial is a degree when applying to YC? - jpalacio486

Just wondering...
======
pg
Not in the least. The most successful company we've funded so far was founded
by a pair of sophomores:

<http://www.inc.com/30under30/2007/4-altman.html>

The only advantage of a degree as far as we're concerned is that it means
you're unlikely to chicken out and go back to college.

~~~
jpalacio486
Thats awesome, too bad loopt isnt available on T-Mobile (yet).

